# LCD Screens and how reliable are they



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Couple questions

I have been out on the water several times already with my boat this spring. My lowrance has been marking fish on the screen like crazy, but i am not catching any. Are they really there or is it picking up other things that might be fish. How reliable are they at marking fish. I know my of my buddies they the just use there for depth and structure, but i want to know if i was actually seeing fish?


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Are you fishing a river or a lake? Your graph will pick up a lot more clutter if you are fishing moving water. It takes some time to learn how to read a graph and look threw the clutter. There are a couple of things that you can do to help yourself out. check your settings and make sure that your ping speed is set to 100%. Turn your auto sensitivity off. I normally run mine as I high as I can. I have converted my graphs to color. It makes it a lot easier to pick fish out of the clutter. As solid objects send back a stronger signal. Remember one other thing. The thicker the reading (or arc) the bigger the object is.

Sorry if this isn't very clear. Lowrance's web site has some good tutorials on how to use and read a graph.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

If your graph is marking fish, there are fish there.......bottom line. Hopefully you're not using the fish emblem thing to show fish, those are just retarded and really dont show what is down there. If you're marking fish you should be seeing arches on your graph. If it bugs you enough you could always get a camera, send that baby down and see what they really are. It would suck to spend all day fishing what you think are walleyes when they're actually suckers or something.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Norm, what kind of unit are you running?


----------

